# 8 month old male vizsla



## Dawn Pollard (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi I have a 8 and half months old male vizsla he weighs 17kg and is 54cm high since a pup he had problems with grain and chicken so is now on a dry salmon and potatoes diet which suits him really well, he has a frozen carrot a day and sardines twice a week, can anyone tell me of he is underweight he is very active and has 40 mins twice a day walks

Many thanks


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Yeah, this is an old post,. But as there are no replies thought I'd give it a quick one incase anyone else is searching the same advice

Vizsla,s are slow ish growing dogs and will take around 6 month to full out a they reach adult hood, up until then they can look gangly but that's good
Hard to say if he is one the light side without seeing him, but it doesn't sound like he is. . The eyes speak more then the scales, seeing the last rib is a good guide .

I don't do kilos but would say 40 - 45 lb sounds about right for an 8 month male of that height, is that around the lower end of the kilo weight?

Wouldn't worry if you are feeding the recommended weight of good quality food as you say he's energetic and fit.

Go with your eye,. More people need to worry about these type dogs being overweight.


----------

